# Accucraft FWRR locomotive, electric version



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello:

Does anyone know when the Accucraft FWRR electric locomotive will be available ?
Price?

Thank you

Norman


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Norman, 

If you go to the Accucraft site at www.accucraft.com - there is a page of contact details, under ‘News’ Cliff Luscher is amongst them - send him an e-mail: he is very good and should be able to help. 

Bear in mind however they (in China, where they are made) also have a recession, so the proposed date may slip, a lot of them are, and general sales are down also, remember the note earlier re the Accucraft Royal Hudsons


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know when the Accucraft FWRR electric locomotive will be available 


Norman, 
No need to bother Cliff. The FWRR locos were a 'special order only' in live steam, never to be repeated, for the Carolwood Society. 
http://www.carolwood.com/ Only 175 were made and there was never an electric version. 

(It's mostly Ruby based, and you will note there isn't an electric 'Ruby' either.)


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry Pete, that is wrong. 

There has always been plans to offer the FWRR Locomotive as an electric engine from Accucraft. After the run of LS engines, plans were set in motion by CPHS, but a few issues slowed them down, including the fact that, the last I was updated, the electric engine would cost more than the live steam version! I do know that if/when made, the plan is to give it a different number so folks with the first LS engines could have this engine on their railroads as well. 

I know several modelers that have purchased spare coaches in advance of the electric engine. Not sure what the timetable is now - which would be why Norman asked the question in the first place I'm guessing. 

I myself am waiting too, so here's hoping they come soon!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman - I'd suggest contacting Carolwood[/b][/b] themselves. They may know more about it at this point than Cliff does.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

that is wrong


No offence, but all I said was 'there was never an electric version'. I stand by that statement, lousy grammar and all!


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Well then, feel free to "stand by it" but you're doing Norman a disservice. Your statement is misleading and unfair. 

Norman, as Dwight said - contact Carolwood. They will have the answers.


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Interesting. In the words of the old movie, "What we have here is a failure to communicate." 

Norman asks: "Does anyone know when the Accucraft FWRR electric locomotive will be available ?" 

This assumes that the locomotive is not available now, but may be at some time in the future; and Norman wants to know when that is. 

Pete responds: "The FWRR locos were a 'special order only' in live steam, never to be repeated, for the Carolwood Society. 
http://www.carolwood.com/ Only 175 were made and there was never an electric version" 

This response confirms that the locomotive is not available now, nor has it been available in the past. Pete owns a live steam Fort Wilderness engine; there are photos of it on the Carollwood site, and it appears he makes this suggestion using the information available to him when he purchased the locomotive some time int he past. 

Parkdesigner interprets Pete's statement "there never was an electric version" to mean that the locomotive will never be available, since it was tendered as a response to Norman's question asking that. He is someone who has contacted the Carolwood society intending to purchase such an engine, and has accurate information from the Carolwood society that such a purchase may be possible pending some resolution of issues, so he points out that while the locomotive may not have been available in the past, or at present, that it may indeed at some point be available in the future. In anticipation of that happening, he has even purchased cars to go with his expected locomotive from the same people who are brokering the locomotive. 

So, Parkdesigner answered Norman's question, with information from Carolwood, saving Norman the step of asking Carolwood himself as suggested by several, since he has obviously done so himself. Pete answered a question Norman didn't ask in a way that might have led him to believe something that isn't true if interpreted as an answer to the question originally asked. 

The good news is there's nothing wrong with Pete's grammar, and Norman has a chance of having an electric Fort Wilderness locomotive someday, even if no one knows exactly when. 

Everyone happy now? 

So. Can anyone tell me when the Accucraft live steam heisler will be available? (I'm aware it's not available now, and has not been available at any time in the past.) I don't want to bother anyone at Accucraft -- maybe I should ask those guys over at 1:20.me? They seem to be on top of things Accucraft most of the time.

Richard C.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

So. Can anyone tell me when the Accucraft live steam heisler will be available? (I'm aware it's not available now, and has not been available at any time in the past.) 
Eric and I and a few others have been after Bing for years about this question. We've never gotten a firm answer, but rather something akin to "someday." In fact, I happened to be up at Accucraft a few weeks back and again asked Bing. The response was essentially the same. 

I suspect what's needed is enough people making it known that they want this locomotive. I'd suggest sending them an email expressing your interest.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, this thread almost started to sound like the Old days". Remember the lively discussion of the shade of GN green? Or, the real delivery date of the 4-4-0 (I chimed in on that one more than once)? Or, the merits of one manufacturer vs another manufacturer? 
I sort of like the calmer threads of today. 
Sorry, I just had to stick my two cents in. 

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I sort of like the calmer threads of today.
Me too.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

but you're doing Norman a disservice. Your statement is misleading and unfair. 


Again, no offence, but ( as Crosshead pointed out) it was the best info I had and I'm sure I would have heard (= read about it on MLS) if the electric version ever came along. 

I'm perfectly willing to be corrected, as you promptly did. I also suggested he contact Carolwood, which was also good info (and not a disservice.) It's all about the tone of the post... 

_Re: grammar "there was never an electric version" I thought it should be "there never was an electric version" but what do I know._


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps, 
Its best to drop into Burnsland.com to ask about the Elec FWRR engine. It has indeed been on the drawing boards the last couple of years, with the sample date being constantly pushed back. The project is being organised by Michael Campbell, the same guy who brought us the Live Steam FWRR engine, and the Accucraft 4-4-0. The elec version has easily enough orders/names to make it happen, its just waiting in line like many products at Acc. Michael has posted updates on the loco from time to time at Burnsland under the FWRR forum there. 
While you're there, take a look through the model making section - while all Disney related, they are a darn fine group of model builders, trying to build accurate models of the Disney rolling stock in many scales, although largescale is the more popular scale of choice. 

Michael is a really terrific fellow, who always follows through on his projects and gets some amazing things done, this will happen, just hang tight. 

David.


----------

